# Help me find Sig Op QL5 course material?



## Rheostatic (12 Mar 2009)

That's it, I need to download the course material (lesson plans etc) for the sig op QL5. It doesn't seem to be on the Documentum, and the DIN search engine isn't very effective.

Can anyone help me find it?


----------



## chrisf (20 Apr 2009)

I wouldn't bother reading up...

At the risk of offending somone in standards at CFSCE, there's nothing complicated, or even overly useful in the QL5 course.

Not that I'm bitter or anything.

(If you haven't found anything by Wendesday evening, PM me, and I'll see what i can do when I'm into work on Thursday)


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Apr 2009)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> At the risk of offending somone in standards at CFSCE, there's nothing complicated, or even overly useful in the QL5 course.



I would absolutely hate being standards at CFSCE... the verbal bashing that gets directed at them on a daily basis instead of the TP writers is probably enough to require stress leave.


----------



## dangerboy (21 Apr 2009)

That is the joy of being standards, they have to make sure people follow the TP and answer questions about it even if they don't agree with it. ;D


----------

